# How Good is BSNL from other broadband providers or viceversa



## KnightRider (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, How good is bsnl from other providers? or do sify and tata indocom give better service than BSNL?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Sify is good at lower speeds whereas TATA is known for its cheapness for higher bandies but low limits...


----------



## hack expert (Aug 11, 2005)

BSNL sounds good but one major drawback is download limits 1gb/month
i get more than dat in a week


----------



## Charley (Aug 11, 2005)

hack expert said:
			
		

> BSNL sounds good but one major drawback is download limits 1gb/month
> i get more than dat in a week



But I really enjoy the speeds except for the CAP


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 11, 2005)

ye sify is good at lower speeds! even at 48 or 64 kbps it shows more than that,, it even goes upto 96 kbps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Was that sarcasm ?
i m talkin bout 128 and 256.


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 11, 2005)

I think if the download limits are removed,then any type of broadband connection is good. 
For ex: BSNL : slashed down the rates by 50%,but now the download limit is only 400 MB.


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 11, 2005)

doenload limit is removed form 2Am to 8Am.. it will be good if the download limit will be removed for night surfing and best if there would be no download limit...


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 11, 2005)

KnightRider said:
			
		

> if there would be no download limit...



Knight Rider, that's goin to happen one day or the other.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 11, 2005)

he someone told me that downlaoding is free from 2am to 4 am

is it tight ?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 11, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> he someone told me that downlaoding is free from 2am to 4 am
> 
> is it tight ?


He is _right and not tight._
See this thread:
{BSNL SLASHES BROADBAND PRICES UPTO 50 %}
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26338





			
				KnightRider said:
			
		

> doenload limit is removed form 2Am to 8Am.. it will be good if the download limit will be removed for night surfing and best if there would be no download limit...


It's only for Home 500 plans (and others and not business plans) and not for Home 250 plan. Also it's from aug 16th I believe.


----------



## raj14 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sify has great pings, and is suitable for Gaming, but i don't know if a 64kbps will provide a Lag Free gaming expirence, although my friens uses  64k and has NO lags whatsoever, on the other hadn you have BSNL using the ADSL2 technology, offering a 256k for 500/- PM thats Quite cheap compared to Sify,seeing you need to buy"recharge cards" to update your account, and half the time Sify is down   as for TATA i don't really know, since it's not availble in my city, you also have reliance which offer maximum speed of 512kbps at 2400/- per Month! that too with screwed up service and Caps  
SO seeing now, BSNL seems to be the best option, i haven't had probs while playign CS:CZ or Quake III Arena Online, No lags, and fast pings  
SO BSNL for me


----------



## cyrux (Aug 11, 2005)

Playing games that will squeeze band width out and you will left with nothing after a week
The NU offer seems to be so fishy...2 am ..what do they expect us to do ? Huh..shud have beenatleast 12 am as in MTNL


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 11, 2005)

q3_abhi said:
			
		

> KnightRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well its goin to happen some day or the other but i am sure long way.. in Bhubaneswar, ORTEL gives 256 kbps without any download and upload limits.. imagine @500 per month and @300 for night per month....


----------



## dinesh1 (Aug 11, 2005)

YAAR BHAI LOGO 
ABHI BSNL NE @500 per month WALE YA ISSE UPER WALE PLAN MEIN UNLIMITED DOWNLOAD KA PLAN NIKALA HAIN JISME RAAT 2 AM SE 8 AM TAK FREE DOWNLOAD KAR SAKATE HAIN ACCORDING TO NEWSPAPER
KYA YE SAHI HAIN ?


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> It's only for Home 500 plans (and others and not business plans) and not for Home 250 plan. Also it's from aug 16th I believe.



Infact its for all the home plans i.e. 500 till 3300 Rs..... It started from 10th August.

I just confirmed with the customer care[Toll free number]


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 12, 2005)

Now the BSNL broadband has become more cheaper than it's counterpart and we can expect some more suprisals from them in near future.


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

cvvikram said:
			
		

> Now the BSNL broadband has become more cheaper than it's counterpart and we can expect some more suprisals from them in near future.



 Dont u think this itself is a big surprise ?? I wudnt even presume they wud do anything as that in the near future....

I'm certainly not in favour of the idea of 2-8am free usage. How many r gonna use    

.... If its 12am - 8am, its fine but  not the other.


----------



## dinesh1 (Aug 12, 2005)

yaar bhai meine abhi abhi bsnl ke Toll free number pe confirm kiya , vo sandeep bhai bata raha hain ki 2-3 mein chalu karenge.
ab kya kare bsnl broadband ka ,abhi ( 2am to 8 am) download kare ya nahi kare


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2005)

dinesh1 said:
			
		

> yaar bhai meine abhi abhi bsnl ke Toll free number pe confirm kiya , vo sandeep bhai bata raha hain ki 2-3 mein chalu karenge.
> ab kya kare bsnl broadband ka ,abhi ( 2am to 8 am) download kare ya nahi kare



M8 , why didnt u go thru the link here 

*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=223


----------



## borg (Aug 12, 2005)

Man I had a Tata Indicom 512 kbps connection for almost 4 years. Believe me it was hell. I had to deal with 30 - 40 % downtimes at best times. I stuck with it cause I had no other option. I am moving to dataone now. Avoid Tata indicom esp. if you are living in Bangalore. These guys have some problem with Bescom & Bescom keeps cutting their cables resulting in very long disconnections. Sometimes lasting upto months!. Its hell. Don't know how they are doing in other cities, but in Bangalore, its hell. Avoid Tata Indicom


----------



## dinesh1 (Aug 12, 2005)

dhanyawad bhai
achacko@dataone.in


----------



## superuser (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I Must Say that BSNL is doing good things but Unlimited downloads from 2-8 AM is totally CRAP. It should be from 11PM - 8AM.


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

superuser said:
			
		

> Well I Must Say that BSNL is doing good things but Unlimited downloads from 2-8 AM is totally ****. It should be from 11PM - 8AM.



U'll  have to bear with it as these guys do everything weird. 

I'm happy with BSNL


----------

